# Info on goldblatt tools



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

My question; Are goldblatt mud boxes and their other taping tools any good versus other brands? I ask this because ebay has a set of goldblatt tools (
*Taper*
*3" Corner Finisher*
*Corner FInisher Handle*
*Corner Roller With Handle*
*8" Corner Box With Handle*
*34" Flat Box Handle*
*10" Flat Box*
*12" Flat Box*
*Quick Clean Pump*
*Box Filler Fitting*
*Gooseneck for 1,911.00 )* and I don't want to buy them if they are not good for years to come or if they are cheaply made? Can someone fill this 19 years of experience in taping man out with some imput please?​


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Dude. Ebay ALWAYS has a set of goldblatt tools. Just stay away from them. Get a respectable brand.


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Dude. Ebay ALWAYS has a set of goldblatt tools. Just stay away from them. Get a respectable brand.


Okay... I can dig that answer without info on it, but what is a respectable brand then?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

ineedno.id said:


> Okay... I can dig that answer without info on it, but what is a respectable brand then?


 
From what I've come across so far, I'm thinking 2 of the brands would be Tape Tech and Columbia. The Columbia Fat Boy boxes are nice, for their extra mud carrying capability.


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

JustMe said:


> From what I've come across so far, I'm thinking 2 of the brands would be Tape Tech and Columbia. The Columbia Fat Boy boxes are nice, for their extra mud carrying capability.


 Thanx alot for your input. You just saved me from a 2 grand mistake and will look into those other brands...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

ineedno.id said:


> Thanx alot for your input. You just saved me from a 2 grand mistake and will look into those other brands...


You're welcome. I've only been taping since last December, but a few things I've come across that might also help:

What will work best for you will also likely depend on the type of jobs you're doing. We're doing mostly medium to quite large new commercial construction jobs, with some small to medium size commercial renos thrown in. Board is usually laid horizontally; small to very large rooms/areas; usually 10 to 14' high hanging ceilings, although there's often some 8-10' high boarded ceilings; and the odd 30' and higher wall thrown in. Most of the tapers I'm working with, who've been with the company for awhile, are running the Columbia Fat Boy 10 and 12" boxes.

I picked up a 10" TapeTech 'Power Assist' box the other week, because I thought the power assist feature would allow me to do some things their boxes wouldn't. None of the other tapers I work with have run one, so mine's the first. It worked well on the horizontal 8' and 12' high 'flats' (the bevelled edges) in a large area we just did, working off of a rolling scaffold. Not so much 'push' effort needed. The more experienced taper who I let run my TapeTech at the time wouldn't later do the 12' high flat with his 12" Columbia Fat Boy - situation a little too difficult/unsafe for him. He ended up finishing it by hand.

A couple of days ago I jacked up the power assist on the box a little by adding a couple of extra smaller springs to it. I tried it on 8' ceiling flats and ceiling butt joints today. Physically, I found it much easier to use than a regular box. Not having to push so much also allowed me to focus on controlling the box better - eg. my box runs were straighter. I didn't have to go back over any runs, either, because of things like not having applied enough mud in some spots.

Boxing upper wall butt joints with it went well, too. But I found the bottom 4' butt joints difficult, because of the way the box's power assist mechanism is designed to work. Once I get onto using the box a little better, I expect they should go quite well, too.

I'm looking forward to trying to box corner bead with my TapeTech. We use mostly all paper covered metal corner bead, so one has to be a little easy on it, or the paper on the bead's edge can get damaged. Everyone I'm working with is coating them by hand right now. I'm hoping the power assist feature built into the box will help prevent paper damage, by my not having to push so hard to get the mud out in sufficient quantities.

The one thing I don't like about my TapeTech is that I can't carry as much mud as a Columbia Fat Boy, so have to refill more often. I'd say it does carry a decent amount of mud, though, when compared to most other boxes - possibly a little more than, say, a regular size 10" Columbia box. (The company's got one. I think mine goes a little further than I remember it going.)


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

ineedno.id said:


> Okay... I can dig that answer without info on it, but what is a respectable brand then?


 I didn't go into why because there's a few threads here and at contractortalk on the subject. Do some diggin. But I agree with JM. My set is columbia, I like them. I think I will try tapetech next time around, plus their mudrunner is pretty slick.


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I'll be shopping around to find the best tools at reasonable prices from here on out. I do have some home work to do on this because of my inexperience on using these pro tools and don't want to get screwed on prices because this is my only real work i've ever done and will do until I'm pushin' daisies! If anyone knows any deals on a set of good pro tools (new that is) I would highly appreciate some help in getting a good deal. I live in Chicago subs and really want to get these tools to ease my carpel tunnel pain and make more $$$ a lil' faster too. So thanks again and hope to hear some more good advice in the near future as well...


----------



## chasleem (Apr 17, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I didn't go into why because there's a few threads here and at contractortalk on the subject. Do some diggin. But I agree with JM. My set is columbia, I like them. I think I will try tapetech next time around, plus their mudrunner is pretty slick.


I hope no one rips me for this. But I talked to Eric from All-Wall and he was telling me that tapetech has really lowered there standereds. I asked him what he meant and he told me that tapetech has started sending there stuff over to china to be built. Well he told me I should buy Columbia. Well I was curious on this (thinking mabye coulmbia is giving them a kickback or something). Well anyway My boss bought a new Tapetech Pump, box handle, 7 and 10 inch box from a Ames dealer. Eric had told me before he bought them that he has been getting complaints on that no matter what setting the box is on they cannot get them to put the right amount of mud on. Well it was all true, the boxes suck, the handles brake slides and lets go, and the pump is so cheap feeling i dont know how to explain it but it just "feels" cheap. OH and I studied the boxes compareded to my older fat boy tapetech. the rods that hold the sides together are no longer there they just use screws. I can see those strip out real quick. So I called eric and asked why that tapetech had done this. He told me that there thinking on it was based on the fact that last year 80% of all Ames rentles (Ames owns tapetech for those that didnt know) had been returned and people were buying. Well what he told me is that ames is thinking if they cheapen the tapetech to make them break quicker that people will think that it is cheaper to rent than to own. He told me a horor story of a guy buying a new bazooka and in less than 6 months it needed $700 in repair work. He went back to renting. So I hope tapetech gets back to the way they were. I love my boxes, but if they fail until tapetech gets there act together I wont be buying


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Wallboardsman where are you.*



ineedno.id said:


> Thanks for your input. I'll be shopping around to find the best tools at reasonable prices from here on out. I do have some home work to do on this because of my inexperience on using these pro tools and don't want to get screwed on prices because this is my only real work i've ever done and will do until I'm pushin' daisies! If anyone knows any deals on a set of good pro tools (new that is) I would highly appreciate some help in getting a good deal. I live in Chicago subs and really want to get these tools to ease my carpel tunnel pain and make more $$$ a lil' faster too. So thanks again and hope to hear some more good advice in the near future as well...


 Hey there was a guy 2 weeks ago on contractor talk said there was a set of columbia stuff for sale. As for chas's post, that would not surprise me, however tapetech is sort of the standard. I would consider which is more readily available, even though I didn't follow this rule. Indeed, as for good deals on sets, check all-wall, and als tools. If there is an ames dealer near you see if they will price match. I got a rtx1500 for like 1800 this way thru all-wall because ames was havin a sale.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

ineedno.id said:


> Thanks for your input. I'll be shopping around to find the best tools at reasonable prices from here on out. I do have some home work to do on this because of my inexperience on using these pro tools and don't want to get screwed on prices because this is my only real work i've ever done and will do until I'm pushin' daisies! If anyone knows any deals on a set of good pro tools (new that is) I would highly appreciate some help in getting a good deal. I live in Chicago subs and really want to get these tools to ease my carpel tunnel pain and make more $$$ a lil' faster too. So thanks again and hope to hear some more good advice in the near future as well...


Well, there isn't anything wrong with the Goldblatt taper, but their re-design of the other pieces have left them wanting for workability.

Always ask the sales clerk, whether at all-wall or not, how many miles of tape they have installed. Interupt them with this while they are telling you how great all of the tools they have are.

The best set goes for around $2,600, has a 5 year warranty, is compatible with AMES, and has reversible shoes on the box. They are also made in Illinois, so it wouldn't take a long time to get them there.

One other thing that the best set comes with, if you desire. Within 600 miles of Knoxville, TN, I will bring you the tools, and give you 40 hours of training in using them, for $3,600.

jdl


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, chasleem. After reading your post, I did a quick comparison between the new 10" power assist TapeTech box I picked up recently and an older 7" TapeTech box the company I work with has. It looks like the rods in the 10" are hollow shafts, with screws tapped into the ends. The older 7" looks to have solid rods, threaded on the end and self-locking nuts put on. If the screws do strip, we'll likely replace the hollow shafts and screws with solid shafts and locking nuts. Or maybe I'll just thread some longer screws into the tubing before they do strip.

As far as laying the right amount of mud down, the new 10" has been doing a good enough job of it so far. But maybe we got lucky?



chasleem said:


> Well what he told me is that ames is thinking if they cheapen the tapetech to make them break quicker that people will think that it is cheaper to rent than to own.


If true, I can understand their reasoning. Well, sort of. Doing such may have worked better in the old days, before the internet. But now with the net available, it really helps to get things like this out there more quickly. The company I'm working with has tapers in a number of cities. If what you say is true, they'll get to know about it. And their taper friends who don't work for the company will get to know. And so on. If I was a company like Columbia, I'd be taking advantage of the situation in my marketing, and pointing out the changed quality difference.


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

chasleem said:


> I hope no one rips me for this. But I talked to Eric from All-Wall and he was telling me that tapetech has really lowered there standereds. I asked him what he meant and he told me that tapetech has started sending there stuff over to china to be built. Well he told me I should buy Columbia. Well I was curious on this (thinking mabye coulmbia is giving them a kickback or something). Well anyway My boss bought a new Tapetech Pump, box handle, 7 and 10 inch box from a Ames dealer. Eric had told me before he bought them that he has been getting complaints on that no matter what setting the box is on they cannot get them to put the right amount of mud on. Well it was all true, the boxes suck, the handles brake slides and lets go, and the pump is so cheap feeling i dont know how to explain it but it just "feels" cheap. OH and I studied the boxes compareded to my older fat boy tapetech. the rods that hold the sides together are no longer there they just use screws. I can see those strip out real quick. So I called eric and asked why that tapetech had done this. He told me that there thinking on it was based on the fact that last year 80% of all Ames rentles (Ames owns tapetech for those that didnt know) had been returned and people were buying. Well what he told me is that ames is thinking if they cheapen the tapetech to make them break quicker that people will think that it is cheaper to rent than to own. He told me a horor story of a guy buying a new bazooka and in less than 6 months it needed $700 in repair work. He went back to renting. So I hope tapetech gets back to the way they were. I love my boxes, but if they fail until tapetech gets there act together I wont be buying


 Thanks for the heads up chas! Ironically I went into an ames store in chicago the other day to buy or look at buying a set and as I was standing there talking to one of the spanish guys there (out of 6 only mexicans that were employed there) only 1 spoke fluent english and a spanish younger guy walked in from the street with a defective 10" mud box and a defective handle that wouldn't open all the way and one of the guys there stood by to try to fix the box handle in a very clumbsy way! I looked at the way the guy was trying to fix it and I got an ill feeling from watching that action! So i proceeded to ask the guy what their warranty was and he told me only a year versus other companies that have 3 or 5 year warranties and I decided to just walk out without any further questions. I'm still at a confusion state on what to look for in sets of new toys/tools. I've read lots of info on here and I still am not able to decide with so many opinions flying around on what's good or not. I will continue to look before purchasing but also am leary on columbia being that their in canada and don't want to spend months getting parts from them in the event that a tool goes bad on me. Any further suggestions would be highly appreciated on tools and what to look for is where I'm at right now, but thanx for your consideration and I look forward to more info...


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

Nowadays for getting a good set of tools, go with the proven tools. Tape tech and drywall master are very good, can-am and the "best" set that jon sells are excellent as well..MAke sure when you buy you get a company guy to set them up and run them for you..and make sure the warranty is for 3-5 years..good luck..Ive been running the same tape tech set for a solid 10 years..I maintain them and they run great still..


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Hey there was a guy 2 weeks ago on contractor talk said there was a set of columbia stuff for sale. As for chas's post, that would not surprise me, however tapetech is sort of the standard. I would consider which is more readily available, even though I didn't follow this rule. Indeed, as for good deals on sets, check all-wall, and als tools. If there is an ames dealer near you see if they will price match. I got a rtx1500 for like 1800 this way thru all-wall because ames was havin a sale.


 This is a set i seen on drywallzone.com for $2957.19 

*Tapetech Most Popular Complete Set*
Includes: 
1- TapeTech Automatic Taper 
1- Corner Roller w/ Handle 
1- Angle Head Handle 
1- Corner Finisher (2" or 3")
1- Corner Box with Handle (7" or 8")
2- Flat Boxes (7" 10" or 12")
1- Flat Box Handle (34",42",54" or 72")
1- Easy Clean Pump 
1- Gooseneck 
1- Box Filler Fitting 
This Tapetech set is the most popular and comes with a 5 year warranty but the guys at ames in chicago only said they have a 1 year warranty? I am still unsure on what to purchace after hearing their tools are getting shoddier and being made in china? I ALSO SAW YOU SAID A GOOD SET GOES FOR 2600 HUNDRED? What set would that be and where can I get that set? I also have a fear of buying online because if I have to get parts or repair is it going to cost a limb to send in tools or wait for weeks to get them back? :confused1:


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

ineedno.id said:


> This Tapetech set is the most popular and comes with a 5 year warranty but the guys at ames in chicago only said they have a 1 year warranty? I am still unsure on what to purchace after hearing their tools are getting shoddier and being made in china? I ALSO SAW YOU SAID A GOOD SET GOES FOR 2600 HUNDRED? What set would that be and where can I get that set? I also have a fear of buying online because if I have to get parts or repair is it going to cost a limb to send in tools or wait for weeks to get them back? :confused1:


I have the set for $2,600, for another $1000, I'll bring them to you and work with you with them for 40 hrs.

Contrary to Ames mythology, taping tools are nowhere near fragile, the only real way to break them is by using them poorly. Don't use them as hammers, or to jack up the truck, and don't put them in the back of the truck from the 4th floor balconey, and they will serve you for many years.

Except for the Goldblatt taper, which is completely compatable with TapeTech parts, which are available everywhere... just expensive, all of the tools in this set are made in Illinios. Some in the Chicago area.

In 34 years and 1500 miles of tape, I broke 3 cables and 1 brake on an Ames box handle in normal use. I dropped a Premier angle head off a scaffold by accident, and one of the welds came apart on the frame.

I consider Premier/Blueline as sub-standard in design and workability, still, I owned and worked a set of Premier tools for 9 years in the Atlanta area. I paid too much for them... $3400, but I still made over $400,000 with them in that time. Along the way, I wore out the barrel on the pump, and had to replace it at a cost of $60.

Contrary to what many may believe, taping tools are not expensive, granted some are overpriced, but all are quite cheap to own, if you are doing some work with them.

A good tool finisher could work with a set of TapeWorm (the worst), held together with garbage bag ties and glue, and be more productive then the average hand finisher.

jdl


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

1wallboardsman said:


> I have the set for $2,600, for another $1000, I'll bring them to you and work with you with them for 40 hrs.
> 
> Contrary to Ames mythology, taping tools are nowhere near fragile, the only real way to break them is by using them poorly. Don't use them as hammers, or to jack up the truck, and don't put them in the back of the truck from the 4th floor balconey, and they will serve you for many years.
> 
> ...


 Is this set you have brand new for 2600$ How much also to send them without the thousand attached and I didn't understand what you were getting at with the goldblatt taper ? I need to take care of some IRS stuff in the next few days so I won't get back on here for a few 24 hours to respond so please let me know your site info and answers to my quests, thanks... back real soon..


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

ineedno.id said:


> Is this set you have brand new for 2600$ How much also to send them without the thousand attached and I didn't understand what you were getting at with the goldblatt taper ? I need to take care of some IRS stuff in the next few days so I won't get back on here for a few 24 hours to respond so please let me know your site info and answers to my quests, thanks... back real soon..


Yes, that set is brand new. It includes the Goldblatt taper, and that is what I was saying, all other pieces are made in Illinois, some by Amish machine shops. The price includes domestic shipping.

While I was working a management job in Louisiana, my wife managed to lose the domain name that we've had for 3 years. Don't worry, I apoligized to her since everything is my fault.

The new domain is - http://NewTapingToolsStore.com

jdl


----------



## ineedno.id (Apr 23, 2009)

1wallboardsman said:


> Yes, that set is brand new. It includes the Goldblatt taper, and that is what I was saying, all other pieces are made in Illinois, some by Amish machine shops. The price includes domestic shipping.
> 
> While I was working a management job in Louisiana, my wife managed to lose the domain name that we've had for 3 years. Don't worry, I apoligized to her since everything is my fault.
> 
> ...


 I found a lil' time to post again. First of all I seen you on youtube and I like your vids! About this set your talking about that is 2600 dollars you are selling a goldblatt taper instead of an ames taper could you tell me why? Also can you tell me a list of all these tools you are selling for $2600 and I believe they are all ames if I'm correct? I appologize for being so inquisitive but this is a bit of stamps we're talkin' about for these tools so I think you understand my point. Also how does the warranty work and consists of what? I don't understand why ames in chicago only has 1 year warranty but you have a 3 or was it a 5 year warranty? I'm almost sold on this too, so your info is getting me closer to purchasing your tools.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

ineedno.id said:


> I found a lil' time to post again. First of all I seen you on youtube and I like your vids! About this set your talking about that is 2600 dollars you are selling a goldblatt taper instead of an ames taper could you tell me why?
> 
> The ames brand itself is not sold. Most other brands that are for sale copy the design, some closer then others. TapeTech is the Ames-owned brand that they sell, and Goldblatt copies that design closely enough that all parts are virtually interchangeable.
> 
> ...


Goldblatt's repair center for warranty work is in Olathe, KS, and Precision is there in central Illinios, for parts, repairs, and/or warranty repair on Precision tools.

Ames/TapeTech like to get more rich on parts so they want to keep warranty for TapeTech short, they also know through Ames that the tools don't break or wear prematurely without some level of abuse.

And all warranties exclude the wear parts, and are void if they can see that regular maintenence of wear parts has been too lax.

Actually, if any manufacturer had some kahoneys, they would offer a lifetime warranty, but only Ames has enough experience to be confident that the tools will not fall apart in your hands, and they have always been about big profits.

jdl


----------



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

*just wondering*

I've seen on this page the bad about the flat boxes, I'm curious if anyone has ever used them.. I mean their on ebay for the set pump, boxes, handle for 485.00. truth be told you get a pump and handle will run you 360.00! are two flat boxes that go with it that bad their not even worth 125.00 for the pair. Wallboardsman said once he could use tapeworms with garbage ties and tape holding them together and still be productive. Are the plastic blade design that horrible it can't even beat that?

LR


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

luckyrabbit said:


> I've seen on this page the bad about the flat boxes, I'm curious if anyone has ever used them.. I mean their on ebay for the set pump, boxes, handle for 485.00. truth be told you get a pump and handle will run you 360.00! are two flat boxes that go with it that bad their not even worth 125.00 for the pair. Wallboardsman said once he could use tapeworms with garbage ties and tape holding them together and still be productive. Are the plastic blade design that horrible it can't even beat that?
> 
> LR


sure, they work. I have a 7" goldblatt box that works ok. it gets the mud on. But I sure like my 10 and 12" Columbia's better. They're easier to clean and run smoother (cleaning all the mud out around the plastic blade support on Goldblatt boxes sucks-I usually have to soak my box before use to loosen it back up). If you don't want to pony up for Columbia's, Drywall Master might be an option. My DM angle tools have been good, and DM is great about customer service if you have any issue.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i would really like to see an Amish guy working in a machine shop


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

could be wrong but i think you can up grade the plastic to brass later on ,I'M guessing u don't have boxes yet.Maybe you could try getting new or used and skip the 12" for now till you get comfortable running the 10" ,there's a bit of a learning curve to them,some guys prefer to skim 10" by hand.not sure how close to london Ont.you are,we have a drywall supply store that sometimes has used stuff.could p message their # for u,not sure if im aloud to post it (site rules??????)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> i would really like to see an Amish guy working in a machine shop


Problem with Amish guys working in a machine shop is that on the week-ends they party like its 1699 :thumbsup:


----------



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

1wallboardsman said:


> Goldblatt's repair center for warranty work is in Olathe, KS, and Precision is there in central Illinios, for parts, repairs, and/or warranty repair on Precision tools.
> 
> Ames/TapeTech like to get more rich on parts so they want to keep warranty for TapeTech short, they also know through Ames that the tools don't break or wear prematurely without some level of abuse.
> 
> ...


 
Quality decide to everything!


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

The only cheap one I have used are the drywall masters from chicago I think or somewhere back east, the tool parts look like made in garage and each one was custom fit and mine had polishing compound on head and pump head where it was buffed. Northstar is out of business I heard and had a really nice taper but was to well built and cost them to much to continue in this market, now the last goldblatt I purchased from here was really nice so I took top plate off to see with my workers here and we were a bit surprized at the quality then tried it and my guys say they love it so they have improved a great deal and listen to there customers. However the guy on ebay 
has shorted a person buying those tools so stay away from that one


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

drywallflasher, I run Drywall Master tools and have never had a problem out of them. Drywall Master makes the best angle head on the market. As a matter of fact, I like their taping tools better than any of the other brands that I have run. I have used TT Columbia Northstar Blueline and Precision. I have never used any Goldblatt tools, so I can't comment on their quality but it seems that there are alot of negative comments about them.


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

That was my experience on them and I know everyone has there tool and I do not want to bash any tool out there they all do a purpose and all work but in my experience and some friends in San Diego agree the parts they use are different and looks like garage made tools IMO. That does not mean they are bad it just means for the price they are to high for what we got then we took the goldblatt apart before ever using and all parts are made pretty good and does not look like the parts the drywall master uses. One opinion will not matter but the goldblatt we recieved is very well built and cheap like they are supposed to be, why would I pay 1200 usd for a tool I think is cheaper made then the red ones and at 800 usd I can buy 2 pumps and taper for a drywall master taper.
I see you are from that area so I did not mean to put those tools under the goldblatts but they have improved from my experience and I have 2 boxes coming to check those out next week


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

drywallflasher said:


> The only cheap one I have used are the drywall masters from chicago I think or somewhere back east, the tool parts look like made in garage and each one was custom fit and mine had polishing compound on head and pump head where it was buffed. Northstar is out of business I heard and had a really nice taper but was to well built and cost them to much to continue in this market, now the last goldblatt I purchased from here was really nice so I took top plate off to see with my workers here and we were a bit surprized at the quality then tried it and my guys say they love it so they have improved a great deal and listen to there customers. However the guy on ebay
> has shorted a person buying those tools so stay away from that one


Hi Woody,
Those are some pretty long sentences above. Actually, kinda hard to read. But I could read between the lines (and lack of punctuation) and see what your trying to do here.
Good Luck in your new (of many) domain names.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:whistling2:These last 2 posts are getting interesting.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Hi Woody,
> Those are some pretty long sentences above. Actually, kinda hard to read. But I could read between the lines (and lack of punctuation) and see what your trying to do here.
> Good Luck in your new (of many) domain names.:thumbsup:


Woody hmmm, So is drywallflasher actually woody from drywallzone??


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Drywallzone*



For those that may be wondering

http://www.drywallzone.com/index.php


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> Woody hmmm, So is drywallflasher actually woody from drywallzone??


I can't say for sure. But that new website he's promoting a few times on this thread is owened by drywallzone.
If you look up who owns the sight, most of it is kept private, except towards the end where it shows:


> echnical Contact Phone Number: +1.4252740657
> Technical Contact Facsimile Number: +1.4259744730
> Technical Contact Email: [email protected]
> *Name Server: NS1.DRYWALLZONE.COM
> ...


Link to the whois database is here> https://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/drywalltoolsplus.co


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> Woody hmmm, So is drywallflasher actually woody from drywallzone??


Woody at drywallzone is a top guy to deal as well, I have a few times, All good.


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

I was looking at ebay again for more deals on tools and look at this guy
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Why would you want to do this? @drywallflasher

I've never brought up your Better Business Bureau rating.



To clarify my ebay score (2 negative out of 308), Goldblatt was out of tools and I found out I wouldn't have any for a few months. So, I put my ebay store on "vacation". Or, thats what I thought. Ended up, the items were still for sale and neither of the customers contacted me outside of ebay. They did get their money back when paypal contacted me and I figured out my mistake.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

drywallflasher said:


> I was looking at ebay again for more deals on tools and look at this guy
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



Where I come from drywallflasher, that is a dogs act. If you have an issue with another member take it outside. Dont be a white ant.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup:And Craig is one of the good guys. He is helping people online with tool repairs and offering his vast experience in fixing tools.


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/auto-taping-tool-repair-try-stump-craig-2863/ :thumbsup:


----------

